
Dow Slides Nearly 1,400 Points, Enters Bear Market - pseudolus
https://www.thestreet.com/markets/stock-market-today-dow-jones-nasdaq-coronavirus-03112
======
raincom
Commentary from the financial press is very interesting to read. On the one
hand, these writers exude confidence like scientists in natural sciences. On
the other hand, they act like sports commentators on ESPN with all jargon
(yields, technical analysis, p/e, libor, etc); these guys are ready to any
justification/explanation to whichever way the market winds blow. Lots of
post-hoc explanations.

------
fasicle
Has Robinhood crashed again?

